# Beermasons no more?



## JaseH (17/2/14)

My old man gave me a subscription to Beermasons a couple of years ago(he paid - I got the beer!). He rang me on the weekend to say that they were no longer - it appears they have shut up shop? Anyone know what happened there?


----------



## barls (17/2/14)

Diminishing customer base due to poor service, badly treated products and utter contempt for the consumer


----------



## sp0rk (17/2/14)

Their website says "We'll be back soon"


----------



## esssee (17/2/14)

Wasn't Chris Badenoch from Masterchef behind this?


----------



## sp0rk (17/2/14)

He left Beermasons in 2010
http://www.realityravings.com/2010/03/24/masterchef-australias-chris-badenoch-was-he-pushed-from-beermasons/


----------



## JaseH (18/2/14)

Maybe its just a restructure or something then? Cant say I ever had any problems with their service - never really had to deal with them in person - the boxes just turn up! I'm not overly impressed with the value for money - but its a gift so not a problem for me. Sometimes I get the feeling that a few of the beers are in there just to fill the box.


----------



## barls (18/2/14)

So you weren't sent three year old American red then.. Cause I was which is very disappointing since they claim to be delivering the beer in the freshest form available..


----------



## danbeer (19/2/14)

Frothie said:


> Maybe its just a restructure or something then?


Closed down according to the email they sent out...


----------

